# Spark Art Photography



## ChrisIRInc (Jun 29, 2009)

PROFESSIONAL PHOTO STUDIO FOR HOURLY RENTAL


  SPARK ART PHOTOGRAPHY

  We have put the finishing touches on our new 800 square foot photo studio, located one block from 86th and Zionsville in the Traders Point district on the Northwest side of Indy. 

  This facility, which is now available for rental, is the perfect environment for professionals like you to create exceptional photographs. Our clean, quiet, and convenient studio has high ceilings, no windows, high speed internet, a drive-in dock, ample parking and, most importantly, relative privacy where you can work without interruption. 

  Rental of the studio includes:



Three      Alien Bee Strobes
One      Profoto 1200R Strobe
6-foot      Softbox on Boom
Beauty      Dish
Strip      Light with Grid
Stands,      Accessories
Four      Different Backgrounds (Hi-key White, Blackout, Painted Muslin, Gray Cinder      Block)
 
  Arrangements may be made in advance for use of our private dressing/makeup area, client lounge, and/or kitchenette. 

Book rate, billed in quarter hour increments:   
  $75/hr with equipment
  $55/hr without equipment
  Half day (4 hours) - $275
  Full day (8 hours) -  $475

  We require a one hour minimum and a deposit. Cash or check accepted.


----------

